# Latin flashcards?



## RamistThomist (Feb 14, 2008)

In seminary I had some really good greek flash cards. Are there Latin equivalents, preferably ones that are easy to order?


----------



## Davidius (Feb 14, 2008)

Amazon.com: Vocabulary Cards and Grammatical Forms Summary for Wheelock's Latin: Books: Richard A. Lafleur,Brad Tillery

Amazon.com: Latin Vocabulary Cards: Academic Study Card Set: Books

Amazon.com: Flash cards for Latin Primer I: Books

Amazon.com: Latin Primer II Flash Cards: Books: Julie Garfield

Amazon.com: Latin Primer III Flash Cards: Books: Julie Garfield


Make your own


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 14, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Amazon.com: Vocabulary Cards and Grammatical Forms Summary for Wheelock's Latin: Books: Richard A. Lafleur,Brad Tillery
> 
> Amazon.com: Latin Vocabulary Cards: Academic Study Card Set: Books
> 
> ...



The Wheelocks looks good, but too expensive.

The academic study looks neat. 

I am making my own at the moment. I have about 25 down.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 14, 2008)

If you don't already have Richard Muller's _Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms, _I would pick it up. You could focus on the common Latin theological terms and see the story behind them. Good stuff and a good price.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 14, 2008)

crhoades said:


> If you don't already have Richard Muller's _Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms, _I would pick it up. You could focus on the common Latin theological terms and see the story behind them. Good stuff and a good price.



So what you are telling me is to cut out the latin words on the paper and paste them onto notecards?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 14, 2008)

I make my own on 3x5 cards. It doesn't take long and you learn them as you write them out.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 14, 2008)

I've also found that constantly reading and rereading passages of text is the easiest way to get the vocabulary down, and one develops a good feel for syntax at the same time. The only downside of this is that one does not see all of a verb's principle parts when reading passages.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 14, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> crhoades said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't already have Richard Muller's _Dictionary of Latin and Greek Theological Terms, _I would pick it up. You could focus on the common Latin theological terms and see the story behind them. Good stuff and a good price.
> ...


 
Precisely.


----------



## MW (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if there's a template for Word for creating flashcards?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacob,

Get the Vis-Ed set. They are very good, and cheap (under $15):

Visual Education -- Latin Vocabulary

Vis-Ed Foreign Language Vocabulary Cards Latin & Greek - eBay (item 270210897365 end time Feb-15-08 19:15:00 PST)


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks, Fred!


----------



## Davidius (Feb 15, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Jacob,
> 
> Get the Vis-Ed set. They are very good, and cheap (under $15):
> 
> ...





Ivanhoe said:


> Thanks, Fred!



You'll have to fight me for them.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 15, 2008)

Jacob and David, which of you is goethe713 and which is mrsimplepleasures?


----------



## crhoades (Feb 15, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Does anyone know if there's a template for Word for creating flashcards?


 
There is. In Word 2003:

1. Click Tools
2. Click Letters and Mailings
3. Click Envelopes and Labels
4. Click on the Labels Tab
5. Click Options
6. Before you pick the Product Number - go to the local office supply store and pick out the package of flash card stock you want to use - business card stock works well...but of course this will also add up the cost. You can just as easy print them out on plain paper. They are more flimsy but will ultimately save money.
7. Pick Product Number: 5371 - Business Card
8. Click OK
9. Verify that Full Page of Same Label is selected and Click New Document
10. If you are printing these out on regular paper you need to turn the outlines on so you have a guide to cut on. 
11. Click Table on the top menu bar
12. Click Table Properties
13. Click Borders and Shading
14. Click Setting: All
15. Click OK
16. Now the trick is to do another page of cards and inverse the order so when you run the paper through the printer again, the flash cards will be accurate from front to back.

Thus concludes today's flash card seminar. Hope it helps. If you want, I can shoot a video of this on my computer and upload it for all to watch.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 15, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Jacob and David, which of you is goethe713 and which is mrsimplepleasures?



I am neither.


----------



## Davidius (Feb 15, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Jacob and David, which of you is goethe713 and which is mrsimplepleasures?



I, the German major born on July 13, am Goethe713.


----------

